# face buckling drip edge



## simpleye (May 21, 2009)

i am having aproblem with my drip edge buckling on the face side only,,,,In the past i have only used rolex products but as they were not available here without ordering i just went with another brand  In any event I am afraid it could be another piece of crap product out of china as at one point I went back to get a few more sticks for a torit that we decided to add and the pieces are slightly different , My biggest problem however is of course face buckling of the product .. Any one else have this issue?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't really do drip edge on shingle roofs. Let me tell you a very very recent story. We just did a job for a lady and she wanted the roof done top notch. Ok so we did. She insisted on drip edge, and asked why I wasn't including it. Someone on the internet said she should have it :rolleye: Stupid internet advice givers 

Anyways, we increased the price and added it to the scope of work. When we were done she HATED the way it looked. We were going to do fascia after the roof and simply slide the fascia behind the drip edge. Instead of ended up covering up the drip edge completely. What a waste of her money it was. It looks great, like the drip edge is not even there but what a fuggin hassel!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Go online and find a good supplier and order the good stuff by the case.

I tried the cheap chit from Menards one time and it seemed like porcelain and was too short.

I include it in every job that we do, using Gutter Apron Drip Edge for the Eaves and O.D.E. Drip Edge for the rake edges.

I think, When Installed Correctly, that it adds to the perimeter aesthetics and finished look of the home.

It is easy to put on, but also easy to make look like chit, if not installed carefully.

Mainly I use it to assure the home owners that we will be protecting their fascia boards from rot and also tucking in any aluminum fascia cladding, so it doesn't come loose and look like it is ready to pull out and fall off. Plus, if everyone else is NOT doing it, we just look like the more conscientious company for installing the roof and accessories The Right Way.

Ed


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

Only problems we have had *is *with Rollex aluminum. We don't use Rollex at all if we can help it. We use style D steel roof edge on every job, except special colors, then you have to resort to using Rollex.


----------



## kubie (Apr 26, 2009)

we only use steel roof edge. when we used alum roof edge it would buckle about 2". when we have to use alum roof edge we dont nail the roofing into it and take a drill bit that is much bigger than your nail and dont nail it tight. we also have used a siding nailing fin puncher(thats what we call it anyway). it leave a groove about 1/4" x 1" so the roof edge can move along the groove.


----------

